# Help with taming an bonding please



## Pugwinkle (Nov 21, 2008)

I've had my 9 week old tiel for just over a week. He is still quite nervous of me but I have gotten him to step up on a dowel while having some millet in my other hand. He still hisses at me if I get too close to him in his cage and I'm sure he will be quite willing to bite me given the opportunity.

I'm just wondering how long might it take to get my bird to trust me? Also, I would like to let him come out of his cage (his wings are clipped) and sit on top of his cage but I'm not sure how I go about doing that and if it's still to soon to even consider having him come out? 

Do I just open his cage door and sit on my bed (he is in my bedroom) and speak to him and hope he is curious enough to come out on his own?

I could really use some help on how to go about taming him.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes just waiting him to come out on his own is the best way. He sounds like he is making progress but every bird is different. Talking to him softly and moving slowly go a long way towards making him feel comfortable. When you are in the building trust stage you can't really demand anything from him. All you want to do now is to let him know that you are the source of everything good. Food, water and treats. He needs to know that you are not a threat. Sitting by the cage is good 'cause it gets you down at his level more. Anything that is above him will threaten him.As far as him sitting on your hand or your shoulder goes that only comes after he feels comfortable that you are not going to try to grab him. The best feeling ever is when you find him coming to you one day on his own.


----------



## Pugwinkle (Nov 21, 2008)

If he does actually come out of the cage by himself, how do I get him to go back in when it's time?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

You could wait to feed him 'till he goes back in. Otherwise try the perch to get him to step up. Then try putting him in the cage. It is tricky at this stage. You want to avoid chasing him around and throwing a shirt on him to pick him up.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It can take a couple of months for a cockatiel to really settle down and relax in a new home. You're making good progress. 

Was he handfed? If he was then he already associates human hands with food, and letting him eat from your hand will help build his confidence in you. 



> If he does actually come out of the cage by himself, how do I get him to go back in when it's time?


You mentioned that his wings are clipped. This REALLY helps a lot with a new bird. When it's time to put him back in the cage, move slowly toward him and offer your hand or a stick for a step up. Either he will cooperate, or he will get nervous, try to fly, and end up on the floor. Being on the floor will make him feel nervous in itself, and he might start looking to you as a rescuer! Sit down on the floor a few feet away from him and slowly scoot in his direction in the most non-threatening way you can manage. DON'T walk on all fours like a predator! If he starts walking away from you, gently herd him toward a corner so he'll run out of places to walk to. When you get close enough, offer your hand or a stick for a step up and he's very likely to comply.


----------



## Pugwinkle (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, so if I'm understanding, I really don't have to wait until the bird is tame to me in order to let him out of his cage. 

I'm hoping to have my husband build a playgym for on top of his cage very soon so hopefully I can start luring him out of his cage. I feel sorry for him that he is stuck in there all day.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Nah you don't. 

Most Cockatiels will go in and out of the cage by themselves as long as the door's open in order for them to do so.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> I really don't have to wait until the bird is tame to me in order to let him out of his cage.


That's right, you don't have to wait. You DO want him to be safe when he's out of course, and you also want to avoid frightening him while he's out so that he thinks that coming out is fun. It's good for him to learn this early, because otherwise he can start feeling so dependent on the safety of the cage that he doesn't want to come out at all.


----------



## Pugwinkle (Nov 21, 2008)

*Update!*

I just wanted to let everyone know the progress I am making with Woody thanks to all of your advice. I decided to use the stick to train him step up as he continues to want to bite my finger. That is working GREAT! I use his favourite treat (millet) and he steps up with no problems. Yesterday I brought him out of his cage on the stick and put him up on top of his cage for awhile. Then I decided to bring him down onto the bed and he was soooo brave! He came right over to me and started to climb up my clothes until he was perched on my shoulder! I stayed quite still as I was a bit concerned that any movement might cause him to bite me. He was a real little gentlemen and even let me pet him after awhile. I brought out some foot toys for him to play with on the bed and we had a great time together! I had no trouble putting him back in his cage either. He stepped up on his stick and went right in! 

Thanks so much for all your help so far. 

Next thing I would like to do is be able to have Woody (tiel) and Blue Jay (budgie) play together. Both birds are new to me and have only been with me for 2 - 3 weeks. I brought Blue Jay out of his cage the other day and he was quite a bit nervous about the whole thing, more so than Woody was but hopefully in time he will feel more comfortable being out of his cage.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow! You are doing great! With some 'tiels it takes months to get to that point!


----------



## Pugwinkle (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks! Yesterday my hubby and I brought Woody out of his cage. Mike had him step up on his finger with no problems at all and we brough him onto the bed. We had a great time together, playing with his foot toys. He crawled up both me and my hubby, and sat there preening himself, so he seemed to be very comfortable. I wish I would have had the camera with me. I'll try to remember today to bring it in with me. 

Once it was time to go back into his cage he had caught on to that, so he grabbed onto the side of his cage and made his way to the top LOL!! Smart little fart! So I lured him back into the cage with millet.

HE IS SOOOO MUCH FUN!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear your having fun with him. Sounds like he is really getting comfortable.


----------

